# I'm No Angel - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Gregg Allman's great solo tune: a look at the basics of playing this song along with some suggestions for bending notes inspired by the tune.....thanks for watching!

guitar - RS Guitarworks 'Old Friend' tele

YouTube - I'm No Angel (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

